# Arrowhead Performance



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't want to sound stupid here, but does anyone know how to order from these guys? I don't see any way to order on this site or any references to any dealers of their products.

http://www.arrowheadperformance.com/index.htm


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

I have no direct experience, but you will not find a company that has more complaints than AP. You search the other GTO boards and they ripped off or didn't deliver to tons of GTO people. Not being able to order is probably a good thing.

Jody


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Really? Dang, I really wanted those gauge pods that mount on the dash. Good price. Anybody know where I can get them at that price or is this one of those things that is too good to be true?


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I wanted to order the ram air cai system but was unable to figure out how to order from them... I just went to their web site clicked on contact us and e-mailed them on how do I place an order on your web site ???? I'll post up any info I get from them...


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> Really? Dang, I really wanted those gauge pods that mount on the dash. Good price. Anybody know where I can get them at that price or is this one of those things that is too good to be true?


Did you look at these from PFYC?
http://www.pfyc.com/store/merchant.mv?Store_Code=PFYC&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=GTINT


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Good luck getting a reply from Airhead Performance. I've sent several and have yet to hear anything.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

camcojb said:


> I have no direct experience, but you will not find a company that has more complaints than AP. You search the other GTO boards and they ripped off or didn't deliver to tons of GTO people. Not being able to order is probably a good thing.
> 
> Jody


:agree .....waited 2 1/2 months for a spoiler, then cancelled it.


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

I am also interested in there ram air kit for the GTO. I emailed them about a week ago asking about price and if it is even released for sale yet. I haven't got anything back yet. I don't know how to get in contact with them either. No phone number on there site and it seems they do not respond to emails. Are these people even in business?


----------

